# Backward Wrist Break By Joe Dante



## 1664louis (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Guys, i was looking through my old books and discovered "Four Magic Moves" by Joe Dante, I checked out some reviews on amazon and it had great feedback.

I gave it a quick glance last night and was curious about the backward wrist break Joe endorses. Has anyone or does anyone use these techniques or are these teachings stuck in the past?

One thing I can see straight away which could help my swing is the backward wrist break prevents me rolling the club face open on the takeaway which then causes massive timing issues.

I would Love to hear anyones thoughts on the subject.

http://commando-to-golf-pro.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## DaveM (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't know what you mean, by backward wrist break. But if you hold the club out in front of you. Then just cock your wrists straight up. That is the action you want, in the backswing.


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 18, 2012)

The backward wrist break he talks about is simply where instead of cocking your wrists up to gain power, you bend your right wrist back on itself which is supposed to help square the club face easier.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2012)

I have used this method and it has a lot going for it.  It gets you into the classic impact position with your wrists right from the start.  It stops you fanning the club inside or taking it too much outside.  It requires you to only rotate the shoulders in the backswing, you do not have to be concerned with lifting the arms, cocking or uncocking the wrists.  It can also prevent people flipping their wrists at the ball which is a major golfing fault.

I think it is well worth a try for anyone having problems with their golf swing.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is a video from Sir Nick showing how to do it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6QtMgkK6zI&feature=related


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Guys i might keep trying to stop rolling the clubface open before i move on to this method, but it seems like a great option if it all goes pete tong!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmmm.... I play like this, and always have. Didn't even realise there was a different way to set your wrists - cocking them straight up? Might need to try that at the range sometime but sounds like a sure way to ruin my game!


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 19, 2012)

If it aint broke mate dont fix it as the old saying goes, you must be doing something right to get down to single figures! For me im still experimenting to find something comfortable and repeatable under pressure.


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 20, 2012)

Tried the backward wrist break today on the range and couldnt believe how solid and straight i was hitting the ball. The ball flight was lower and less side spin, as it almost felt like i was compressing the ball!


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 20, 2012)

Uesd this drill today, bang on!




SocketRocket said:



			Here is a video from Sir Nick showing how to do it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6QtMgkK6zI&feature=related

Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 20, 2012)

1664louis said:



			Tried the backward wrist break today on the range and couldnt believe how solid and straight i was hitting the ball. The ball flight was lower and less side spin, as it almost felt like i was compressing the ball!
		
Click to expand...

That's good.  It does create a number of good ball striking conditions and then just relies on you turning your shoulders.


----------



## 1664louis (Apr 20, 2012)

It sure does, im just trying to find any players on the tour who use a similar method.


----------

